# Is it Maine **** cat or not?



## Lukas (Nov 15, 2020)

Hello we just got 3 months old kitty Oskar (I am from Czech Republic, in english it could be Oscar), we think it might be a Maine **** cat crossbreed. Or I am wrong? What do you think?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree with you, what an adorable little guy.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

He definitely looks like he has some Maine **** blood in him. He's very beautiful!


----------

